# Java-Applet Sandbox deaktiviren?



## Ahcsas (28. Jan 2010)

Hey Leute,
bin neu hier und auch in java 

Ich arbeite zzt. an einer Hausarbeit, in welcher ich eine Bluetooth Verbindung zwischen Handy und Java-Applet aufbauen möchte.
Leider verbietet die Sandbox den Zugriff auf die Hardware(soweit ich weiß).
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es ein Weg gibt die Sandbox zu deaktivieren, bzw mein Programm zu einer Ausnahme hinzuzufügen?
Falls dies nicht geht, gibts es eine Möglichkeit eine Verbindung zwischen einem java SE Programm und dem Applet herzustellen? Denn, das Bluetooth-Programm läuft schon als java SE.

Mfg
Ahcsas


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jan 2010)

Probiere es mal mit einem signierten Applet. Mehr dazu in den FAQs.


----------



## Ahcsas (28. Jan 2010)

Super, es läuft. Ich danke Dir!
Habe es übrigens über die Self-signed Funktion in Netbeans gemacht. Vielleicht könntest du das in der FAQ noch ergänzen.
Gruß


----------

